# Founder of Pivot Cycles on E-bikes



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Chris Cocalis talks to the Loam Ranger about the Pivot Shuttle and ebike access. Interesting watch and very surprised to see him state that over in Europe the Shuttle accounts of over 60% of sales in the over $7k segment. If dealers actually are demanding Pivot increase Shuttle availability I'm hoping this will lead to more acceptance of the Class 1 bike and what it can and cannot do.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link interesting listen


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

At around 12:45 Cocalis talks about exactly what I have been telling people about eBikes. In ten years, the eBike norm will be that you buy a bike, and then if you want the battery/motor system, it fits in the seat tube or down tube, and it will have half as much power and half as much battery, but less than 10lb of extra weight will be added with the power unit. You won't be buying an eMTB any more, you just buy an MTB and then if you want the power option, you buy that. Today's Class 1 ebikes are great for many situations, but are really overkill for a lot of rides. I finish most rides on my Bosch eBike with over half the battery power left, and never needing more than half power, so why carry all that extra weight?

The Fazua system is the first example. The Pinarello Nytro road bike weighs 28 lb fully electrified. If you remove the motor/battery unit (a ten second task), the bike weighs 18 lb.

NYTRO - CICLI PINARELLO SRL

Pinarello makes a couple of nice Shimano and Bosch powered eMTB hardtails already. I have to believe they are working on a 21 lb unpowered/31 lb powered variant.


----------



## scotteric (Aug 22, 2005)

this has been my point all along when people talk about access etc....how are you going to stop someone from riding an ebike when the motor/battery are either so small they are hidden in the frame or removeable? have fun with that!


----------

